

Instant, typo-tolerant search in your Linkedin contacts - jlemoine
http://linkedinsearch.algolia.com/

======
redox_
The source code is available on github: [https://github.com/algolia/linkedin-
search](https://github.com/algolia/linkedin-search)

------
yarone
It would be nice to see a "how it works" or demo or screenshot or something,
before giving it access to my LinkedIn account.

